# Kawi TV time



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

So im watchin Fishers and he is riding HM trails, he says "well im ridin the Kawasaki Terex and its allright but the tires and the suspension are awfull" basically sh*ting on it, meanwhile his buddies Popo cant keep tires on the wheels, clutch cable went on the Suzuki, and the Can Am blew a belt. He seemed to make it back to camp for everyones parts. After that, Destination Polaris was on the Piute trail with their machines and every one of the trail guides were on either a Praire or BF. lmao.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that show is a joke..
"we're fixin to hit some deep mud.." 
in reality its 3" deep. what do you expect though..
he think carlisle tires are the shiz


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

pa hahahaha we goin mudding and it doesn't even get up to the rims and they're raising there feet up like abunch of _EDITED_............... then on destination polaris that new popo they built was a good looin machine to me but they should have masher drove it to see if it ate or not... we all need to pitch in a few extra dollars and have a true atv tv show that has no atv sponsors just accessory companies and go to parks and ride ... but the host's would have to wear proper riding gear... sorry for the rant


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hah wouldnt that be the life! travel the country hittin all the best mud parks.
An ATV TV show for the muddin community.
I still think Mud In My Blood TV was the best title.

man i really want this job.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

> man i really want this job.


Dont we all!!!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yep we can always wish..... mud in my blood tv would be the only name for the show .....


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Guarantee you it would be a hit show.******** are good entrainment to start with. Give them some new stuff and pay them to tear it up!! Folks would love it.


Just like the hunting shows. Nobody likes to watch those super serious hunters pay $15,000 to shoot a trophy buck on a fenced in ranch. I much rather watch some good ole boys with personalty do some real hunting and shoot smaller deer then that crap.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I agreee.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

They just did a show at Royal Blue which is close to me....they have been there about twice now I think. They like who ever is paying them...lol


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Like most automotive, ATV, motorcycle or hunting show, they all think whomever is sponsoring them are the shiznit, regardless of the crap they sell.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If we started our own show it would be full of BF750's then people would say the same thing about our show....  :rockn: haha....


Actually If I had a show I would try to have everything on there except honda's... Why waste your time right?


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> If we started our own show it would be full of BF750's then people would say the same thing about our show....  :rockn: haha....
> 
> 
> Actually If I had a show I would try to have everything on there except honda's... Why waste your time right?


 though it would be fun to watch the kawi's recover the hondas...peopl would watch just for that


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN (May 19, 2009)

when they built that popo the ultimate mud machine... where were the snorkels??? and I'm not even goin to say anything bout fisher...joke!!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

hey jon don't forget the baby brute 650


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, well, well, Nov. 30 Dirtrax on Outdoor channel did a test ride on the '09 650i. I actually like this show the most, they seem to be the least sold out. Said the suspension was great, the V-twin top notch, will give any 700 class unit a run for their money. Of course, they beeotched about no efi, no power steering, and the "lame" yellow diff-lock lever. Maybe next time?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I cought the show. Not too bad. He didnt bother to mention there are ways to keep that lever pulled back w/o holding it... lol


----------



## ragginrancher2008 (Oct 25, 2009)

Come on now don't hate on the Honda's!! Someone has to pull you guys with all that HP home after we let er eat!!


----------



## Bruteality (Nov 17, 2009)

cause hondas can't get in anything to tear them up. It's hard to break when your sitting on the trails....lol just kidding


----------



## ragginrancher2008 (Oct 25, 2009)

Not my Honda. I'll ATTEMPT to follow you guys anywhere. No promises I can make it by myself but you better believe I will try! A Honda is all I could afford on my budget right now!


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

I think Dirt trax is about the only atv show worth even watching. Fisher is a douche, and that Polaris show is basically just a half hour ad every week. ATV television is on every once and a while on one of our local channels but I cant stand the guys whiny voice.


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Update! Fisher's crew met with the guys from Warn in Utah. The Warn guys were running Brutes which came in handy for moving a tree off the trail. More importantly, they did a night ride to demo Warn's new light packages. I guess they have a kit to run dual batteries and HID's. They didn't get into prices other than to say they are "pricey". They also make a less expensive halogen fixture that was nice.
For some reason they mounted lights in the front wheel wells???


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I saw the WARN episode also. Anyone who actually rides their machine would break the wheel well lights first ride. Fisher gets on my nerves too. What a wuss...I know he is sponsered by Polaris and Carlisle,but hell....atleast put what they give you to the test. Don't cry everytime you get mud on your pretty jersey.

Oh and guys...on the Honda comment.....
Did you know that 98% of all Hondas sold are still on the trail ??
........The other 2% actually made it back home...bwahahahahahaha.....!!!!!


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

If anyone has the nuts to TRY to follow this Honda you'll find me at Busco Beach from Aug 20-22.:moon::booty::lol:


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I can't see the bike...that could be kawi under there for all we know......LOL!!!


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

I think he's just standing in the water letting go of some burrito gas.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

oldmanbrute said:


> I think he's just standing in the water letting go of some burrito gas.


Dangit, I was hoping I could fool you guys.


----------



## 06REDGRIZZ (Mar 6, 2009)

there's a reason they didn't get into the price on them warn hid lights. it's because one set ( two lights ) is $650 for hids. that's rediculous!!


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Yep,right after I saw them on the show I went on Warn's website to check them out.After seeing the price,they can keep them.:haha:


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

650!!! FOR LIGHTS!!! I'd be ashamed to have spent that kind of cheese on lights.
I'll stick w/ the spotlight and bungee chords


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

LOL !!! :haha:
Spotlight $20 at Wal Mart
Bungee Straps $10 at Wal Mart
Not having your buddies laugh at you for spending $600 on WARN Lights...PRICELESS!!


----------

